# Video Canadians Under Fire



## tomahawk6 (10 Mar 2012)

The description says the video is of Marines under fire,but I could make out the Canadian flag on the uniform. I dont know how old the video is but its worth a look I think.

http://www.apacheclips.com/media/38274/Siah_Choy_Firefight_pt.1__with_Marine_WIA/

http://www.apacheclips.com/media/38275/Siah_Choy_Firefight_pt.2__with_Marine_WIA/


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

Sounds like they're VanDoos - they've encrypted their speech  >.

MM


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Mar 2012)

Thats what I get for not having the sound on while watching it.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2012)

Tabernac!!!! =D


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

Don't all American tourists pretend to be Canadians when they are traveling abroad? ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Mar 2012)

Yep its easy to pass for a Canadian just learn to add "eh" at the end of every sentence. ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Mar 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yep its easy to pass for a Canadian just learn to add "eh" at the end of every sentence. ;D



Oh.....I get it now (oooohhh....am I ever gonna).....so "eh" is Canadian and "duh" is American?   ;D


----------



## Teeps74 (11 Mar 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sounds like they're VanDoos - they've encrypted their speech  >.
> 
> MM



ROFL!!

And to the friend who modified this thread just now... Thanks!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Mar 2012)

A good video to show junior leadership candidates.

1.  One soldier pops up and fires 16 rounds from his rifle in the span of a few seconds.  What was he trying to hit?  I guarantee you he didn't hit it.

2.  Soldiers running around and fighting with no PPE (noticed someone hands the guy his helmet at some point).

3.  Soldiers bunched up.

4.  An ammo cas is called.

5.  A GRIT is given.


----------



## q_1966 (12 Mar 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Yep its easy to pass for a Canadian just learn to add "eh" at the end of every sentence. ;D



If your from Minnesota, you will probably very easily pass for a Canadian, from the west coast anyway.


----------



## Pieman (13 Mar 2012)

Great video, shaking a bit after I watched that. 

That is a loooong contact. Stuff I ran into was nowhere near that duration.  

A bit shocked to see guys moving around with no helmets. Plus the fellow with no helmet walking around with no weapon. Was he in shock or injured?


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2012)

The guns were really close by too.  Very short time of flight from shot to splash.


----------



## curious george (18 Apr 2012)

Huge respect for these guys.  Wow.


----------



## matthew1786 (18 Apr 2012)

Definitely not Americans. These are obviously Canadians. Either that or the Marines used to recruit French speaking Quebeckers.

In either case.


----------



## karl28 (18 Apr 2012)

Thanks for sharing those links


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Definitely not Americans. These are obviously Canadians. Either that or the Marines used to recruit French speaking Quebeckers.
> 
> In either case.



Yeah, we figured that out about a month ago  ;D

MM


----------



## matthew1786 (18 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Yeah, we figured that out about a month ago  ;D
> 
> MM



 :bowing:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Apr 2012)

Just before the first ROTO of the Van-doos, a friend of mine with no military experience asked me if the people over there would notice any difference from the PPCLI's they were relieving. I told him the locals would find the Van-doos three to four inches shorter on average and much more "religious" than the Pats. 

P.s.: Van-doos don't need helmets - their brains are encased in a mother issued bone made cranium. 

Awesome video though.


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> P.s.: Van-doos don't need helmets - their brains are encased in a mother issued bone made cranium.
> Awesome video though.



They have brains??!!  











Just kidding...kinda sorta  ;D


----------

